# Hitachi CDH-LE24FD04 Solo luz standby



## juan rivero (Ago 11, 2014)

Hola amigo, tengo problema con diodo D13 HBR-20100 que es del sector de los 24V, según los datos es de 100V-20A, pero no consigo, quería saber si puedo reemplazar por YG-865C08, conseguí de una placa, o si hay otro numero que se pueda, quiero el dato, gracias


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 12, 2014)

Sólo tenés que comparar los datasheet de ambos para saber si son compatibles.


----------



## juan rivero (Ago 12, 2014)

Hola, si compare el original es de 100V 20A-- el que coloque es de 80V 20V, pero probé anduvo un rato y se puso en corto, toma mucha temperatura, veré otro, gracias


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 12, 2014)

Tiene que ser de igual o mayor VA


----------



## juan rivero (Ago 12, 2014)

Hola, lo estoy probando, según diagrama interno del original lleva dos diodos, cada uno son de 10A, coloque dos en paralelo unos diodos rápidos, funciona bien a penas entibia, el que había probado levantaba temperatura, seguiré probando, saludos


----------



## juan rivero (Ago 15, 2014)

Hola amigo, me consiguieron un diodo MBR 20150CTP, segun es de 150V-20A, coloque funciona bien, con temperatura adecuada, gracias saludos


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 15, 2014)

Recorda que siempre tiene que ser  de igual o mayor V/A, también hay otros datos a considerar pero eso también depende ya del componente en cuestión.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 15, 2014)

*tiene que ser un diodo rápido,sino se pone en corto*,
si vuelve a pasar,,,
buscate algun diodo ''gordo'' de alguna placa vieja,que este a la salida de fuente y probar.
también pueden ser útil esos diodos de fuente de pc


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 15, 2014)

www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/fallas-tipicas-televisores-19929/


también sería un buen aporte sí pasaras por ahí, explicaras la falla que tuviste y como lo solucionaste por sí otro tuvo o tiene tú mismo problema


----------



## juan rivero (Ago 16, 2014)

Buenas, paso a explicar, el TV llego con solo luz de sntby prendido, teniendo teclado digital y sin control remoto, probando tensiones tenia uno de 5V otro de 3,3V, las tensiones de 12V Y 24V no estaban presente, controle los diodos de las dos salidas, me encontré la que entrega 24V estaba en corto, lleva diodo de origen HBR 20100 según data es de 100V-20A, coloque uno de placa que tenia YG 865C08, funciono pero levantaba temperatura hasta que se quemo, ahora conseguí un MBR 20150CTP, la data dice 150V-20A, coloque y quedo funcionando bien, con temperatura normal, no se si me exprese bien o fui claro, gracias a todos los colegas, saludos


----------

